

F# by Chris Smith Due Out Next Year - with an interesting O'Reilly Cover - jwilliams
http://blogs.msdn.com/chrsmith/archive/2008/10/19/due-out-next-year-programming-f-by-chris-smith.aspx

======
michael_dorfman
That's not the actual cover-- it's just a photoshop job by the author, of what
he would like the cover to be.

